# Does the ''cycle days'' change when u get a late period?



## BabyL0Ve

I was just wondering if you have late period does the cycle days change? For example I have a 35 day cycle and now my period is late with 2 days. If it comes after a week or so does that make it a longer cycle day? Or should I expect my next period after 35 days again? 
Help pelaseeeee
:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Hi there! 

Your cycles can vary in length. Usually though, your luteal phase stays the same. THe luteal phase is the time from ovulation until your period.

If you ovulate a bit later one month (because of stress, illness, travelling etc), then your period would be a bit later than usual. If the cause of the stress (or whatever) goes away, then you'll probably go back to your usual cycle length.

Hope that helps!


----------



## enicole

Generally speaking, whenever AF arrives, that's calendar day 1 and then you count from there. You can probably assume that if you USUALLY have 35 day cycles that it will be 35 days again. 

Sometimes we get the odd month of being late for no good reason at all!


----------



## WannaB

It will depend on when you ovulate this cycle. You luteal phase doesnt normally change so you just add that onto the day you ovulate and thats when af is due. Your period was 2 days later this cycle because you O'd two days later than you did last cycle, unless you've come of bc recently, that could also be to blame for your cycle being out.


----------



## BabyL0Ve

WannaB said:


> It will depend on when you ovulate this cycle. You luteal phase doesnt normally change so you just add that onto the day you ovulate and thats when af is due. Your period was 2 days later this cycle because you O'd two days later than you did last cycle, unless you've come of bc recently, that could also be to blame for your cycle being out.

This is becoming tricky..the witch still hasnt arrive..i have probably O late, I did lots of traveling last month.. BFN today again :cry: i was just thinking if i get my AF it will be very tricky to estimate the O day, I guess i have to pee on sticks every day:wacko: and check symptoms...


----------



## BabyL0Ve

So if its a week late that means O was a week later?


----------



## WannaB

Or your pregnant, or you may not have O'd at all which is common, its a wait and see game Im afraid hun!:hugs:


----------



## BabyL0Ve

WannaB said:


> Or your pregnant, or you may not have O'd at all which is common, its a wait and see game Im afraid hun!:hugs:

ohhh man thats weiiird and annoying!!! I was supposed to O on halloween and some of the online calculators said Nov 1,2...I was totally lost so DH and I just bd for a whole week lol. I had CM tho, for like 4 days soo it was confusing when the O took place if it did... well lets hope I get a BFP soon!

:hugs: Xo


----------

